# Nicknamen im Chat



## sps-concept (11 September 2007)

*falscher Nickname im Chat*

Hallo,

falls jemand als sps-concept im IRC-Chat dumme Kommentare ablässt dann bin nicht ich das, sondern jemand anderes der sich den Namen registriert hat. Wie im Kindergarten! Aber was will man schon von demjenigen anderes erwarten (kann mir denken wer das war)... 

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## zotos (17 September 2007)

Werte Kollegen mir fehlen die Worte!


----------



## zotos (17 September 2007)

Man André Du tust mir leid.


----------



## seeba (18 September 2007)

Wie im Kindergarten, wie alt seid ihr?


----------



## zotos (18 September 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Wie im Kindergarten, wie alt seid ihr?



Na gut ich habe mir einen Spaß gemacht und meinen Namen im Chat geändert. Das ist schon etwas Kindisch. Das machen andré Kollegen auch und nennen sich z.B. "UnkreativerGast". Das ist ja nichts Schlimmes. Du darfst mich ruhig zu den Kindergarten Kindern zählen ;o)

Aber die Beleidigungen die der SC ablässt hoffe ich nicht in einem Kindergarten zu finden.


----------



## vollmi (18 September 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> falls jemand als sps-concept im IRC-Chat dumme Kommentare ablässt dann bin nicht ich das, sondern jemand anderes der sich den Namen registriert hat. Wie im Kindergarten! Aber was will man schon von demjenigen anderes erwarten (kann mir denken wer das war)...



Also die heftigsten Kommentare, Frechheiten und beleidigungen kamen aber schon von dir persönlich *gelle* 

Wie alt bist du eigentlich?
Selbst in Chats mit 15 Jährigen Möchtegerngangstas wird nicht so mit Beleidigungen um sich geworfen.

mfG René


----------



## OHGN (18 September 2007)

Na Toll!!
Geht also auch ohne den UG!
Weiter so!

Wobei ich, um dem U-Gast Gerechtigkeit widerfahren zu lassen, sagen muss, dass er sich auf ein derartiges Niveau wohl nicht herabgelassen hätte.:shock:


----------



## maxi (18 September 2007)

Kann mir einer erklären was den dieses komische Wort bedeutet? Niveau?

*grins*


----------



## maxi (18 September 2007)

@SPS-Concept: Hey der Zotos ist nur neidisch weil er nicht so lange hier im Forum ist wie du


----------



## Question_mark (19 September 2007)

*Wat iss datt denn ?????*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer erklären was den dieses komische Wort bedeutet? Niveau?



Das ist bestimmt eine Hautcreme oder sowas. Und eine Doktrine ist eine Medizinerin    

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 September 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das muss ich widersprechen. Eine Doktrine ist doch eindeutig die Geliebte eines Dokters!


----------



## vollmi (20 September 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das muss ich widersprechen. Eine Doktrine ist doch eindeutig die Geliebte eines Dokters!



Und ich dachte das sein ein Ausstellungsglaskasten eines Doktors.


----------



## maxi (20 September 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und ich dachte das sein ein Ausstellungsglaskasten eines Doktors.


 
Naja,

jemand mit Dr. stellt schon mal gerne seine geliebte aus *fg*

Ist euch mal aufgefallen das die Dr. Dr. dann 2/3 ihres Lebens verpasst haben und im letzten 1/3 mit Geld versuchen das verpasste nach zu holen *fg*

Naja, manchmal kann ich schon neidisch werden wenn die mit ihren aufpolierten 500 SL oder 911 Carrera antanzen, mit neuem schicken Boss oder Armani an und dann die hammer giele 18-20 Jährige langbeinige Schnitte mit sich rum ziehen 
Ich frag mich aber echt ob die 60 jährigen da so potent sind so ein geschoss an junger Schnecke auch voll ausnutzen zu können *fg*
Aber da wird es wie bei ihren Auto sein, hauptsache es glänzt schön


----------



## Question_mark (20 September 2007)

*Bißchen Respekt vor dem Alter, ja*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich aber echt ob die 60 jährigen da so potent



Also 60 Jahre habe ich zum Glück noch nicht auf dem Tachometer, aber irgendwann kann ich Deine Frage beantworten (hoffentlich werde ich altes Lästermaul überhaupt so alt). Und vielleicht kannst Du Dich mit 60 Jahren ja gar nicht mehr daran erinnern  :s22: 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (20 September 2007)

*Grummel, grummel ...*

Hallo Rainer,



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Doktrine ist doch eindeutig die Geliebte eines Dokters!



Kann auch sein, ich habe die Folge 193 der Schwarzwaldklinik verpasst. Das hat nun eine riesige Lücke in meinem medizinischen Fachwissen hinterlassen. Das kann ich im Leben nicht mehr nachholen :s22: 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ..Naja, manchmal kann ich schon neidisch werden wenn die mit ihren aufpolierten 500 SL oder 911 Carrera antanzen, mit neuem schicken Boss oder Armani an und dann die hammer giele 18-20 Jährige langbeinige Schnitte mit sich rum ziehen
> Ich frag mich aber echt ob die 60 jährigen da so potent sind so ein geschoss an junger Schnecke auch voll ausnutzen zu können *fg*
> Aber da wird es wie bei ihren Auto sein, hauptsache es glänzt schön


Das muss doch unglaublich deprimierend sein? Da spendet ein 500SL oder ein 911-er auch nur wenig Trost. Neidisch wäre ich nicht, weder wegen dem Blechle noch wegen der Dumpfbacke  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (20 September 2007)

*Dok-Trine*

Hallo,



			
				Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> wegen der Dumpfbacke.



Dago, damit meinst Du doch die Dok-Trine, oder :s3: 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (20 September 2007)

*Mann, Maxi, da ist aber ein Neidfaktor drin ...  .....*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, manchmal kann ich schon neidisch werden wenn die mit ihren aufpolierten 500 SL oder 911 Carrera antanzen, mit neuem schicken Boss oder Armani an und dann die hammer giele 18-20 Jährige langbeinige Schnitte mit sich rum ziehen
> Ich frag mich aber echt ob die 60 jährigen da so potent sind so ein geschoss an junger Schnecke auch voll ausnutzen zu können *fg*
> Aber da wird es wie bei ihren Auto sein, hauptsache es glänzt schön



Äähemm, maxi jetzt mal bitte etwas langsam ...



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> schicken Boss oder Armani an


Lass Dich mal nicht täuschen, da gibt es speziell für Wachpersonal angefertigte Anzüge bei H&M. Die komplette Ausrüstung dafür kostet weniger als ein Oberhemd von Paul & Shark. Also lass Dich nicht von Deinem Neid blenden ... Alles wird gut ...


----------



## Question_mark (21 September 2007)

*Na wat iss dat denn nu ??*

Hallo,



			
				vollmi schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte das sein ein Ausstellungsglaskasten eines Doktors



Neee, ich glaube das war die Latrine, oder ????

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

